
The leaky corporation - are there any bullet-proof CMS-s out there?  - oliverdamian
http://www.economist.com/node/18226961?story_id=18226961?fsrc=nlw|mgt|02-03-2011|management_thinking
======
IVirOrfeo
I am doing research on strategies to mitigate risk of data loss and would like
to discuss this CMS and DLP with anyone here, anymore documentation or
resources would be greatly appreciated. I have bookmarked this discussion, and
I hope to collaborate, leading towards a greater understanding for all.

